# كيفية صناعة الساءل المنظف للدولارات السوداء والمعوض للسائل ssd



## thysdrus (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
سؤالي للإخوة المهندسين والخبراء الكيميائيين هل من فكرة عن صناعة السائل الخاص بتنظيف الدولارات واليوروات السوداء والخصراء لتصبح صالحة للإستعمال ومعروف وان السائل الخاص بهذه التجربة هو ssd وهو سائل او محلول خاص لا أعرف مكوناته وهو الوحيد الموجود في السوق لمثل هذه التجارب ويستعمل من طرف المخابر العالمية المختصة في الكيمياء النقدية والبنك الدولي والبنك الإفريقي للتنمية .... وأكيد وان الإخوة عندهم فكرة عن هذا الموضوع وعن البديل الكيميائي لتنظيف الأوراق النقدية السوداء والخضراء.


----------



## thysdrus (17 نوفمبر 2012)

المكونات وجدت بعضها في النت ولكن لم افهمها فهل الإخوة الخبراء لديهم فكرة عن هذه المكونات وهل نستطيع صناعة مكون بديل للقيام بهذه العملية
SD Solution chimique et d'autres produits chimiques à vendres
PRODUITS CHIMIQUES VENDUES nous aimons TOURMALINE, S.S.D. Chimie / Solution, CASTRO OXYDE X, A4. Et beaucoup comme ACTIVATION EN POUDRE & SSD SOLUTION DE NETTOYAGE DE L'ARGENT NOIR / BLANC. Azi Laboratory


----------

